# Chart for Tomoka Basin



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

Anybody know of a nautical chart for Tomoka Basin? I'm getting tire of having to get my local knowledge the hard way. My buddy has fished there for 50 years and has shown me a few things, but I fish alone most of the time. Thanks.

Kemo


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Because of the minimal depths it was never charted,
it's considered a sandbar. But google maps satellite image
is printable and you can add your own info as you learn.
The basin is one of my canoe spots.
Has a lotta no-foot areas. (less than a foot deep)


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

As Brett said Google Earth maps are your best bet. But it even doesn't show some of the oyster beds. For example there is a large oyster bed near the north entrance off the ICW that only partially shows up on Google Earth...

Are you talking about the basin itself or the ponds to the north? 

The trickiest part is finding your way into the basin from the ICW. Once your inside the basin you can pretty much run around the western side without worry. The sandbars and oyster beds are to the east around the spoil islands next to the ICW.

The mosquito ponds and Bulow Creek to the north are a different story. Those you've just got to learn by trial and error...


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)




----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

Jason, is that land to the west part of the Tomoka wildlife management area?


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Might I suggest http://maps.live.com? If you use the *bird's eye* view, you can get unbelievable resolutions and get a 360degree view of your target area.

Here's a screenshot of an island in the Tomoka basin, just to give you an idea.


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

DF - I belive that the area connects with Bulow State Park and area. Not sure where one starts and the other starts. Might just as well be either, and not likely to be developed or anything due to the huge conservation groups here wanting that area (part of what is called The Loop) to be off limits to developers.


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

Way cool Ham. Thanks.


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Cool link HaMm3r. I'll have to start using that site more.

I think the Tomoka Park is actually to the south of that pic but it does include the small finger of land in the bottom right of the pic. I'm not sure who owns the land due west of Tomoka Basin. I think the Bulow State park border is up further to the north. I'm sure it's all loaded with things you'd like to shoot with an arrow though.


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

Certain parts are easier to see on Google and certain parts are easier to see in the other site. And Jason is very correct about the stuff in those woods. My friends live about 3/4 mile to the west of that area and have deer and turkeys in their yard daily. Last year my buddy shot 3 boars in his back yard, but not before the piggy's had done thouands of dollars damage to their lawn and flower beds. He didn't like to kill them (he said) but I guarantee you the meat did not go to waste.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

well, I went bowhunting in there the first year it opened. It was a looong time ago, like 25+ years I think. My girl friend at the time had relatives in De Leon springs, so she visited with them and I set off to the management area with a bow.  Anyway, it was loaded with pigs back then, so I was sorta wondering if its still infested or not. Might consider a fish-n-stick a pig kinda weekend this upcoming season.  And I figured you guys that fished it a lot, probably see game too...

oh yeah, I've tried the live maps too, but most of what I search for doesn't have birds-eye available and the google maps satellite view generally has better detail, so I end up using that more.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Did some checking, the reason this was never charted is it's
considered a river mouth with shifting bars, local knowledge only.


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

I know this area like the back of my hand (spent MANY MANY hours poling my heart out back there) and I can tell you that google maps is the best source.  Keep an eye out for the entrance to all those lakes (if you need my help I'd be happy to help) and we'll get you fishing some of the most ignored world class fishing on the East coast.  There are tarpon out there, BIG snook, trout and reds that put themselves 3/4s out of the water in pursuit of bait.  Awesome.  
THresh
Something to note about Bulow park and how beautiful the Tomoka area is... Audubon got a lot of his birds while staying at the Bulow plantation and haunting Bulow creek and the Tomoka Basin.  You'll see bald eagles, white/brown pelican, all types of herons, spoonbills and predatory birds.  It's a very rare place on earth.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Me first-Me first...seriously, as soon as.... oh yeah, gotta take kid to school and finish boat...d**n it. Now I'm just jealous.


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

You are right on, Thresher. I have often found myself drifting off from a slow bite to gaze in wonder at the beauty of this place. It is the most "old Florida" area on the east coast. My friends pig episode was two years ago, and the developers have since done a number on the wooded areas behind his house. So piggy had little choice but to stay in the Tomoka/Bulow areas or risk becoming table fare. I don't hunt and try not to kill anything that I can catch and remove to someplace safe. I live on the beachside in Daytona a couple blocks from the ocean. A couple of weeks age there was a mocassin in our screened in pool. I've had several black snakes get in, but this was strange. He was only about 18 inches and I managed to catch him without hurting him. He now resides in Tomoka, along with a couple of black snakes, several box turtles and a small gopher tortoise I found in the street a few blocks from my house.

I'd love to get some more local knowledge, especially if you'd be willing to take me out sometime. I don't pole because of a back problem but would still want to know where some of the better spots are. If it's that shallow I'll find a way if I have to walk the boat. My highsider is pretty easy to paddle when the wind cooperates, though I realize poling is the way to go. Thanks. (and to you, too, Brett)

Kemo


----------

